# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: БТТ >  Торпедный катер s-100

## fulcrum

Зимой сестра из канады привезла модель торпедного катера, недавно собрал, конечно я не профессионал, далеко не профессионал-любитель, так вот собрал его, прошу некоторой оценки. Вот недавно смотрел форум "Сравнение моделей:авиация" набрел там на на модель МиГ-29, (автора не припомню) так вот на килях МиГа, очень красиво сделан красками переход, с помощью чего так можно сделать?

----------


## An-Z

наверно с помошью аерографа...

----------


## fulcrum

Спасибо, да вопрос возможно глупый: примерно какова его стоимость, и продается ли он в специализированных магазинах?

----------


## Sorm

> Спасибо, да вопрос возможно глупый: примерно какова его стоимость, и продается ли он в специализированных магазинах?


Как правило там и продается ;-)
А стоит примерно от 1500 руб ;-)
Вообще то стоит почитать повнимательно форму, эти вопросы уже не раз обсуждались   :Wink: 
Конкретно можно здесь:
http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.php?t=353

----------


## fulcrum

Да... Не знаю купят ли мне его предоки, если тока на днюху или самому копить... Но все равно, огромное спасибо!!

----------


## fulcrum

Да...кстати, того...этого..., как моделька то?! :)

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Я думаю будет моделью Revell 1/72
I think it is Revell model 1/72nd
http://www.revell.de/en/products/mod...RTN=05051&sp=1

----------


## fulcrum

Да вы правы это Revell, хорошо делают не знаю как насчет копийности, но качеством я доволен! Все деталь в пакетики запаяны, катушка специальных ниток, всякие инструкции, информация для моделиста языках на 15 изложена!!!

----------


## An-Z

вот тут куча всякого аэрографического барахла..
http://www.artmaterial.ru/index.php?...35f98669e25cc8

чтоб модель оценить, её надо хотя бы закончить.. т.е. покрасить..
А что, модельный отдел в магазине игрушек, что около стадиона, уже закрылся? Раньше там бывали простые витебские аэрографы, стоят в районе 800 рублей, для начала более чем достаточно..

----------


## fulcrum

An-Z, магазин "Эликон +", там есть -приличный отдел, но аэрографа там не замечал! В "Детском мире" модели  есть но там дороже, и аэрографа нет точно...ну ладно, найду! А модельку я все таки покрасил! Не аэрографом-обычной кистью но тем не менее! Царапины на ней специально, так реальнее выглядит, типа соленая вода, тыры-пыры, погодные явления...

----------


## An-Z

Да, точно, "Эликон", там раньше люди близкие к моделизму работали, можно попросить привезти аерограф, если приспичит.. эх, а ведь раньше был в Мурманске клуб, и не плохой.. ностальгирую..
А сфотать катер целиком можно? по фрагментам не понятно, что покрашен..  Мне показалось, что полоски - это шпатлёвка.. :) Ну а как выглядят юзанные морем суда можно посмотреть в порту, на примере любого МРТ ;)
Глянька:
http://hobby.nikolaev.com.ua/forum/v...e77b0d36345e54

более реальный вид: http://www.pt-boats.net/PT_web/pages/S-boat_e.htm

экшен по сабжу: http://www.farposst.ru/fleet/3.htm

----------


## fulcrum

Кадр сделаю, вывешу вечером! Вот кстати в эликоне моделей в последнее время просто таки до хрена! И что прикольно скоро буду брать МиГ-23 от той же Revell, масштаб конечно мелковатый, но не то главное, всего-105 рублей!!! А красок там мало :? и это меня бесит!

----------


## fulcrum

А вот и кадры!

----------


## An-Z

:lol: скатёрка хорошая.. да.. (эт я к тому, что фон лучше бы брать нейтральный..)
Хорош, корабь, но окраска так себе.. мелочёвку бы выделить.. ну и "зверь" на борту  смотрит в корму, а должен?

----------


## fulcrum

Скатерка да, скатерка хорошая! И спасибо за оценку!! А пантерка смотрит именно туда куда и должна смотреть, там все правильно! :)

----------

